# Constipation



## Outofsorts (Apr 1, 2021)

Diagnosed with type 2 , 5 th March 2021  been on low carb diet with 4 stone to lose but have horrendous constipation taken various home things Dulcolax etc and nothing working been nearly a week suffering , how can one feel healthier for lowering sugar and carbs to feel like this . Think I need some help what am I doing wrong how can I remedy it, close to calling it a day


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 1, 2021)

This is something that can happen when you reduce your carbohydrate intake so you need to find a way of adding more fibre without adding to the carbs, if you do a search for 'foods to increase fibre on keto diet' you will find some suggestions like chai seeds, almonds, green veg, celery which you can add into your diet as well as some commercial 'health food' products. I think there is a product fibrogel which might help. Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids. 
If you are worried I would definitely speak to your GP or even ring 111 for advice.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 1, 2021)

Fibre and fluids is the key. I certainly remember going through a spell of several weeks of constipation early on when I started low carbing. I now take a fibre drink every morning and eat plenty of nuts and seeds. For my fibre drink I use psyllium husk which is the main ingredient of Fibogel but without the flavourings and other additives and I add a 5g shot of chia seeds and mix them both into a glass of flavoured water. I give it a stir and when it starts to go gelatinous I drink it down followed by another glass of water to wash out the remaining fibre in the glass. It makes the world of difference to your feeling of wellbeing when your bowels are working regularly, so worth finding a way of ingesting fibre that suits you.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2021)

I have found (and I've been constipated since before I went to senior school a whole decade before Type 1 reared its head so I've been observing it a while) that a. drinking more water, b. just moving more - stop moving your mouth and move your legs instead, Jen!  and c. as has been said - fibre, all regularly ie don't wait for the constipation to become embedded before I take action.  Get used to thinking more often about 'the last time you 'went' and stop taking it for granted.  I never get to the stage when I can set the house clocks according to the time I go - and very frustrating it is too when the chaps I've lived with, could! (consecutively not simultaneously LOL)


----------



## zuludog (Apr 2, 2021)

The answer to constipation is fibre & fluids

You shouldn't eat too much bread, but if or when you do, choose a small amount of Burgen Bread or wholemeal

I rarely eat bread or bread substitutes now, but when I do I eat oatcakes with boiled egg, tomato, Marmite, peanut butter, cheese, or just dry
They are high fibre and low carb

Buy some bran or fibre, like wheat bran, oat bran, psyllium and add it to stews and other meals  - I even put a small amount in stir frys

Obviously lots of veg, and some fruit, but as with everything we eat see how it affects your blood sugar
Make a veg stew with plenty of veg, beans/lentils/pulses and cabbage

I put 2 or 3 spoons of sugar free muesli  and some natural yogurt in a bowl then top it up with water or milk, and leave it to soak in the fridge overnight - aye, spoon an' all!
Next day it will have softened and swelled up, and I have  that for a snack during the day then make up another bowl in the evening
You can flavour it with cinnamon, mixed spice if you wish

Nuts contain fibre, eat them as snacks

Besides your usual tea & coffee drink plenty of water
You could get a 2l fizzy drinks (sugar free!) bottle or just plain water and drink your way through a couple of those each day
I have a pint pot (a legacy of my mis-spent youth) and I drink 3 or 4 of those each day
You can have plain water or flavour it with a squirt of lemon juice or cold tea - just tea, no milk or sugar

I'm sure if you Search YT or read old Threads on this forum you'll get some more ideas
Oh, and some exercise will help


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 3, 2021)

The Keto bread I make sorts out that problem i'm as regular as clockwork due to the Oat fibre in the bread it isn't digested so everything flows as it should.


----------



## Outofsorts (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi people sorry it’s taken so long to reply, we came out of shielding on Thursday and it’s been a round of family and friends visiting , thank you so much for your replies. My books arrived from Amazon on Thursday so been reading those , I feel I need an O level to get my head round it all ,do I look at the fibre, the cals the carbs etc, anyway think I’m understanding more but Easter being what it is things have gone to the wall a little 
Leadinglights I’m looking for the fibre as a priority , I see you mention celery but in one celery stick there is only one gram of fibre I would have to eat an awful lot to make a difference so will try it with hummus which has 3 grams of fibre and I can eat a fair bit of that. I have tried Fybrogel a long time ago and it didn't do anything ,  but thanks I feel you’ve got my back 
 Rebascora  I can only drink so much water as I have a lousy bladder problem and can only manage 1.5 litres a day and that’s a struggle but I do my best , I don’t drink tea but do like a latte will have to include this in my carbs count , I take pysillium husks in capsule everyday but since being on this merry go round it’s not doing it’s job as good , I also put   linseeds  on a lot of foods , but your right when the old bowels are moving I feel so much better so I’m going to increase my food fibre and will check back with you 
 Trophywench I have had constipation since I was little my upbringing left a lot to to be desired and I had to eat what there was , as for me moving my legs more than my mouth lol I can do both at the same time I’m multi-talented ! I do walk a fair bit as we live next to a farm with public footpaths but I don’t walk everyday I have an exercise bike and it’s great for hanging discarded clothes on , but seriously after Easter I must fit this in daily, I do have a bad back brought on by the first lockdown and still going on although walking doesn’t affect it , just housework really,  honestly .
Zuludog thanks for the tips on what to eat I will try the oatcakes for sure and I do like peanut  butter marmite etc, im not allowed fizzy water due to ongoing bladder issues but don’t mind plain water , I’m not on any meds as a type 2 I’ve been told to get some weight off and the rest I hope will follow , been given an ultimatum for beginning of June to prove I can help myself or it’s tablets and I take so many I don’t want to add any more to the list , having high blood pressure , high cholesterol, under active thyroid, and hrt . I will try your recommendations though thanks.  
Macca 44 I’ve never really made bread , is the Keto one difficult to make ? I’m not a big bread eater but will try anything that will motivate the bowels it’s been really unpleasant and as the name says so out of sorts.
Onwards and upwards,  I will keep my eye on this thread thanks again folk you’ve been a big help


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi, I agree with all the above: fibre and fluids.  In the past, when occasionally I've been constipated, I've resorted to a couple of Senokot.  They really do temporarily solve the problem.


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 4, 2021)

Outofsorts said:


> Hi people sorry it’s taken so long to reply, we came out of shielding on Thursday and it’s been a round of family and friends visiting , thank you so much for your replies. My books arrived from Amazon on Thursday so been reading those , I feel I need an O level to get my head round it all ,do I look at the fibre, the cals the carbs etc, anyway think I’m understanding more but Easter being what it is things have gone to the wall a little
> Leadinglights I’m looking for the fibre as a priority , I see you mention celery but in one celery stick there is only one gram of fibre I would have to eat an awful lot to make a difference so will try it with hummus which has 3 grams of fibre and I can eat a fair bit of that. I have tried Fybrogel a long time ago and it didn't do anything ,  but thanks I feel you’ve got my back
> Rebascora  I can only drink so much water as I have a lousy bladder problem and can only manage 1.5 litres a day and that’s a struggle but I do my best , I don’t drink tea but do like a latte will have to include this in my carbs count , I take pysillium husks in capsule everyday but since being on this merry go round it’s not doing it’s job as good , I also put   linseeds  on a lot of foods , but your right when the old bowels are moving I feel so much better so I’m going to increase my food fibre and will check back with you
> Trophywench I have had constipation since I was little my upbringing left a lot to to be desired and I had to eat what there was , as for me moving my legs more than my mouth lol I can do both at the same time I’m multi-talented ! I do walk a fair bit as we live next to a farm with public footpaths but I don’t walk everyday I have an exercise bike and it’s great for hanging discarded clothes on , but seriously after Easter I must fit this in daily, I do have a bad back brought on by the first lockdown and still going on although walking doesn’t affect it , just housework really,  honestly .
> ...


I bet that felt like a welcome release from shielding to see people again. The first question about what to look for. it is the total carbohydrate you want to be looking at. On packets it is often on the back in small print otherwise an internet search or the Carbs and Cals book will give the information. Ignore the traffic light system on the front as that shows sugars which are not the whole story.
Otherwise you do seem to have tried lots of options for the bowel issue so I can see why you are at a loss.
Maybe it needs some medical investigation if non of the things you have tried work.


----------



## zuludog (Apr 6, 2021)

Outofsorts said:


> Zuludog I’m not on any meds as a type 2 I’ve been told to get some weight off and the rest I hope will follow , been given an ultimatum for beginning of June to prove I can help myself or it’s tablets and I take so many I don’t want to add any more to the list , having high blood pressure , high cholesterol, under active thyroid, and hrt . I will try your recommendations though thanks.


I hope my comments have been useful

I'm not suggesting that you buy a new bottle of water or drink each time
What I meant was to buy a 2l bottle of water or still sugar free drink, then refill it as you need it
Work your way through one of those each day; that will give you a measured amount and something to aim for
Add plain tap water then if you want, flavour it with lemon juice, cold tea or whatever

Nothing in the body acts in isolation, everything affects everything else
You may well find that as you control your diabetes and sugar levels things like weight, cholesterol, and blood pressure will also improve - think about it, things like pizzas, chips with sausages or burgers, curries with rice or naan are often associated with processed & fatty meat, and lots of fat & salt, and you'll be cutting out all of those
One of the side effects of diabetes is a feeling of being tired, worn out, and weary, so this will improve as well, and you will feel livelier and brighter
Add in the weight loss and the whole thing will have a combined or rolling on effect - the more you do, the more you will be able to do

Many people take the diagnosis with diabetes as the motivation to change other aspects of your diet
So besides reducing the amount of carbs that you eat, you could do things like changing from fatty & processed meat, & junk food to fish, especially oily fish, veg, fruit (but be careful as this can increase your blood sugar),   olive oil, and all the healthy stuff we hear about


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 6, 2021)

Personally I eat a lot more fatty meat instead of less. I am of the opinion that the fat on meat is as much a victim of the "fat is bad" propaganda as anything else. My Cholesterol has reduced slightly despite increasing my consumption of fatty meat and cheese and cream and butter and all the foods we are told will make it worse, but I have also reduced my carbs quite dramatically and I feel that has had a bigger impact in improving my all round health. 
Personally I am not that keen on fish, so whilst I buy it because I know it is also good for me I struggle to motivate myself to cook and eat it (I dislike even handling it) and that makes it quite difficult to follow the diet you suggest @zuludog. Finding things you enjoy and which are low carb is key in my opinion and eating more fat as that keeps you from feeling hungry, so you don't need so much food in general. I feel fitter and healthier and slimmer than I have in 20, maybe even 30 years eating more fat and quite a bit of that is animal based fat. 

I am not by any means trying to dissuade the OP from eating fish and in particular oily fish as I am sure it is beneficial, but if you are not keen on it or want a change, don't be frightened of animal fat. Personally I think fatty meat is more natural than the lean meat which is produced by keeping animals in sheds and feeding them grains.


----------

